# Bordetella vaccine booster



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I took Casey to the vet today to get his bordetella vaccine, since we are going to be boarding him overnight on November 5th till the 6th. 
The vet told me he has to come back in 4 weeks to get a booster, since he has never had the vaccine before. I asked if the 1 shot would be okay with the boarding kennel to board him and she said it was fine. So... why would I need a booster? The whole point I'm doing this is because he's being boarded, so I don't really see why I need to take him back again afterwards. 
Anyone else had to get a booster after the 1 vaccine?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey got the temporary shot in August, and just got the booster.

I'm not sure why with certain shots, you need the temporary and then the booster. 

Are these money makers for the vets?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

The whole bordetella vaccine is a money maker. It's practically worthless since it doesn't cover all strains, and the vaccine reaction can often be worse than the actual illness. 

Luna had a reaction to the bordetella vaccine when she was a puppy. I haven't given it to any of my dogs since. If there is somewhere (training class, etc) that requires bordetella, we find out if we can bypass it by signing a waiver (usually you can). If they won't accept a waiver, we simply don't go.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All vaccines are money makers.
Many vets still have not gone to every 3yrs. like WSU recommends, because they can't pass up that $34-40 for a $2.00 (their cost) vaccine. $30 (average) profit per visit per year!

I think with S&H our vaccines (5-ways) run $4.00, and the vets get a better deal than that I'm sure.

We recommend, to our adopters, avoiding bordetella at all times (unless absolutely required by a boarding place or day care) and if you must do it, you can buy one yourself at a feed store, we used intranasal vaccines when we did them...just before deciding it was a waste of money as our own dogs never got sick, and still don't, and if a shelter dog came in with it, they came down with it, vaccine or no vaccine for it (shelters usually administer one upon intake).


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't want to over vaccinate, and the only reason I got it was because he is being boarded and they require it. That's why I'm wondering if I should bother with the booster. I'd rather not vaccinate him any more than necessary, even though he's never had a problem with them.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

i got sibi the vaccine for the same reason and also had to get the booster--i think it is a rip-off,too but was thinking i was going to have board her so i didn't want to take any chances..my chihuahua has never had that vaccine or any others except rabies--but she has never been boarded--and never will be. 
jan


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

If your boarding facility says okay without the booster, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Since he or she didn't really need the 1st one, I'd also skip the booster


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

One of my dogs got the bordatella vaccine once. A month later she got kennel cough and that turned into pneumonia. Pneumonia turned into a $3,000 vet bill.

Needless to say... i will never be getting that pointless vaccine ever again unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One of our training group members owns a boarding kennel. She does require the vax and knows it is basically worthless. In January she had a KC outbreak even with taking that 'precaution'.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante never had to get a booster for Bordetella, even when he got it the very first time.

I only have it done now when he's going to be boarded (because it's required) - and it's always just the one shot


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

well i figured since the vet said the 1 vaccine would be fine with the boarding kennel... why would i get the 2nd booster lol? i didn't want to give it to him in the first place lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

jade_14 said:


> well i figured since the vet said the 1 vaccine would be fine with the boarding kennel... why would i get the 2nd booster lol?


Makes no sense, since you just want it for the boarding anyway!


----------

